# Go figure, More terragen



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

C and C always welcome!

most of these were rendered using actual DEM elevation maps from NASA 


md


----------



## Scurra (Jun 15, 2005)

WOW! MD I can't get terragen to look that good! In fact I'm not very good with terragen full stop.. I guess i'll stick to Vue and Max for now .

Images 1 & 2 especially are superb.. the lighting and realism is great


----------



## ferny (Jun 16, 2005)

Really good Matt. I don't think I've commented on what you've posted before, but they all look great. Makes me want to have a go but I know I'd fall flat on my face and end up with a wobbly stick man or something. :mrgreen:

I can see a face in the third.


----------



## danny (Jun 16, 2005)

Excellent work!  I especially like #2


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks everyone!!! these renders all took around 20+ hours to complete.

I NEED MORE PROCESSOR!!!!!!! 1.21 JIGAWATTS!!!!!


MD


----------

